# I am making care packages for my pax!



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.

It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!

I've filled out about 35 lunch bags so far with these little trinkets that includes everything from refrigerator magnets, gum, candy, beanie buddies, coupons, tampons, hand-held plastic games, pens, pencils, markers, kleenexes, handsoap, mouthwash (have lots of these, I used to spend a lot in hotels), and many other things. You get the point. I try to distribute the bags appropriately based on age, gender, and and race. For example, if someone mentions she has young children, I'll hand her the bag with a McDonald's Happy Meal toy.

I'm finding that you don't have to spend a lot on this. People just appreciate getting something free that they were not expecting.

I gave out my first gift bag last night, and the face on the pax was priceless! "What is this?" she said. 
"Something special. You'll soon find out." and I give her a wink as I drove away.

Five stars baby!


----------



## Woodbury87 (Apr 3, 2017)

OMG. You got to be kidding me. I mean there is nothing wrong with making someone else's day. But if you are just doing for 5 stars then man. I can just laugh about it.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So when you run out of all these goodies you have laying around are you going to buy more??


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well, it's both. I've had a rough start on some star ratings from a few pax, and also, I'm somebody who really likes going the extra mile for people.



PTUber said:


> So when you run out of all these goodies you have laying around are you going to buy more??


Yes, I have been thinking about that. Unfortunately, the bags probably won't be quite as nice, but there are still many things you can pick up free from different places if you keep your eyes open. I'm sure I can keep on getting the coupons forever.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

I have an idea why don't you give them a dollar for every customer you pick up. I bet you will defenitly get fives all the time. Never mind being broke and actually losing money doing this job at least she'll have a five star rating you dumbass


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Go ahead and make fun. I'm going to install a dash camera so I can share everyone's reactions here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


Woodbury87 said:


> OMG. You got to be kidding me. I mean there is nothing wrong with making someone else's day. But if you are just doing for 5 stars then man. I can just laugh about it.


 Drunk will stab him inthe eye with a toy or a tampon !


----------



## MOA. Eddie (Sep 7, 2016)

You want 5 stars, just tell them you will wipe their butt!! You kind of have your thinking in that place!!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Go ahead and make fun. I'm going to install a dash camera so I can share everyone's reactions here.


Too bad there is no camera as you're driving away. I would like to see them pointing at you and laughing!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber is like a big lollipop and it loves suckers like you.

Go ahead, killer.


----------



## Heinkel (Jun 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe, I read your posts and you are witty and intelligent. can you help me omn this? 
Frankly, I'm new to this. I'm not sure how this may go in this particular area (Santa Cruz, CA.) I read some posts and are circa 2014...
I enjoyed your polite way to tell a real moron [there are fake morons out there]
that he dropped the ball for not exchanging data after a fenderbender, and to stop typing in CAPS as we would be Mr. Magoo...
I enjoy driving and I would enter with an MB E350 in very good shape, Black on Black about +80K miles.
Not shy about putting hours on, and I don't care of going long distances, [I would even go Sta Cruz - Los Angeles on a heart beat [if that would pay well], what would be a typical take home per 15 days period?
Is there a special area to be in? My personal impression of Santa Cruz, Cali is that distances are short and people are quite "laid back" and very few calls?
Have a positive attitude and I'm a mature [very young at heart] easy going guy with a quick smile [and speak more than one language]
Please I need suggestions and tips... Need to make a decision and fast. All your help will be much appreciated.
I also read that the background check, and certif of my car may take long time? I have a clean record all around... Still takes too long?
I'm debating to become a driver for a Mercedes Dealership or UBER... decision decisions decision... hummm HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

canyon said:


> I have an idea why don't you give them a dollar for every customer you pick up. I bet you will defenitly get fives all the time. Never mind being broke and actually losing money doing this job at least she'll have a five star rating you dumbass


Someone will consider your gifts inappropriate and you will be reported and deacticated.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Go to your local FedEx Print store, Office Depot, Staples, etc... and have some cards printed up that say "Good for 50% off your next Uber ride! Give this card to the driver for your discount!"

You'll get five-star ratings, guaranteed.

The other Uber drivers probably won't like you, but... eff them if they can't take a joke!


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

The trolls are multiplying


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Heinkel said:


> Cableguynoe, I read your posts and you are witty and intelligent. can you help me omn this?
> Frankly, I'm new to this. I'm not sure how this may go in this particular area (Santa Cruz, CA.) I read some posts and are circa 2014...
> I enjoyed your polite way to tell a real moron [there are fake morons out there]
> that he dropped the ball for not exchanging data after a fenderbender, and to stop typing in CAPS as we would be Mr. Magoo...
> ...


Heinkel, Glad to see other Santa Cruz drivers. I'll send you a private message in a bit.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Go to your local FedEx Print store, Office Depot, Staples, etc... and have some cards printed up that say "Good for 50% off your next Uber ride! Give this card to the driver for your discount!"
> 
> You'll get five-star ratings, guaranteed.
> 
> The other Uber drivers probably won't like you, but... eff them if they can't take a joke!


Actually I love this idea.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Yes, I have been thinking about that. Unfortunately, the bags probably won't be quite as nice, but there are still many things you can pick up free from different places if you keep your eyes open. I'm sure I can keep on getting the coupons forever.


Great idea, you can get some free ketchup packets and napkins from McDonalds. And how about five different types of hot sauce from Taco Bell and maybe some straws and plastic forks those are free also at Taco Bell. I bet people would love this stuff in there goodie bag.

Seriously, you are wasting your time. It's a nice thought but it's a waste of your time. 90% of those goodie bags will end up in the trash. If someone handed me a bag full of that stuff it's going in the garbage can. Nothing like free coupons that I can get myself out of the paper when I want them or pieces of candy that I can get at the bank at the teller stand, or free packets of ketchup or whatever else you're going through include


----------



## dubz (Aug 2, 2015)

Another person raising the bar so pax can complain about nothing...SMH


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you hand out the goodie bags only as they leave the ride?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Do you hand out the goodie bags only as they leave the ride?


I've only given away only one at the end of a trip yesterday. Do you think I should give them when the ride first starts?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I've only given away only one at the end of a trip yesterday. Do you think I should give them when the ride first starts?


I'm going to be completely honest with you. All jokes aside. That's kind of creepy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I've only given away only one at the end of a trip yesterday. Do you think I should give them when the ride first starts?


No. After thinking about it, actually I think your strategy is best. I have been trying to give away stuff during my rides but I still get low ratings.

Perhaps the way you are doing it, they rate you while they are still full of surprise and before they come to full terms with it being a bag of trivial crap.


----------



## UberSteve330 (Oct 12, 2016)

I can tell you intentions are in the correct place. Keep in mind this effort is wasted. Not in the realm of the world and doing nice things for people but in regard to your Uber job. Ratings are important as it tells what kind of driver you are. Uber really needs to adjust this rating system. If you take a passenger to their destination in a safe manner that is meeting the expectation. If you do something above and beyond then you need to have that recognition. And same would go for being unsafe or disrespectful. If you take the 5 star system and apply that type of logic you would come up with a 3-4 being a very good rating. But Uber wants to see all 5's or something close to that. If that is truly the case then the scale needs to be more logical in a meets, does not meet. Uber is using a ton of physiological strategies to give praise but not worth or value. If they really wanted to reward us they would have some method to allow for tipping us. I am not a big tipper in my regular life and I do tip in service type settings. To not allow this is just a slap in the face! Then they continue to slap us with charging the riders more and not giving us the fair cut. They are thieves! 

You are doing a good and nice thing and wasting your time doing so, as long as you know this feel free to continue.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Perhaps the way you are doing it, they rate you while they are still full of surprise and before they come to full terms with it being a bag of trivial crap.


Kind of funny that the first time I read your message, I thought you were suggesting filling the bag with Trivia. A major light bulb just popped in my head. I'm going to write a trivia question on the outside of the bags. It'll also be a great conversation starter.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Kind of funny that the first time I read your message, I thought you were suggesting filling the bag with Trivia. A major light bulb just popped in my head. I'm going to write a trivia question on the outside of the bags. It'll also be a great conversation starter.


How many Uber rides have you given so far?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home.... I used to spend a lot in hotels)


Well, the hotel part explains why your wife left you. *wink*


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

If you want them to keep the goodie bag, you are better off giving it to them as they exit your car and as they are walking away...... you will have the element of surprise........ this will be your best strategy in giving away these goodie bags. By surprise. And then leave quickly. If you give it to them early in the ride, it will most likely end up being left in your car, as they will pretend to forget it.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> How many Uber rides have you given so far?


About 100


----------



## Heinkel (Jun 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Do you hand out the goodie bags only as they leave the ride?


Of course. If not the Pax would dump all that trash in the car to see what's inside, and removing the empty ketchup, mustards and those pesky little salt or pepper paper mini things from under the seat is a bithhhh problem...

Rules for free gifts in the car: Do not handle anything that can be used against you [tampax included, they are often abused excuses for non performing art]. Don't handle anything smaller than a football, that will [not may... it will...] go under the seats. Talk to a seeded father of children. They will teach you why "NO FOOD OR DRINKS" huge signs inside the car, unless... you are in the back seat with them doing things that cannot be explained in this forum... What is a must is to take with you are sturdy, sealable barf bags like in the airplanes and those Kirkland wipes. Mostly for night rides. A good large towel is recommended. I can suggest other, like a short barrel shotgun, brenneke ammo, but it's against the law and sometimes is better to let 'em go than cleaning the resulting mess. Remember, Insurance will have to pay. But, they don't pay attorneys and that type of practice is quite expensive.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Very inspiring, but remember its Uber, point A to point B is all you need to do.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

This strategy has worked for CrackerJack for decades, and they offer peanuts. I see a certain parallel here...


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


I almost believed you until you said Tampons lol. Good one though


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Well I guess if you're a hoarder and this is therapy, that's ok.

Or you could just hand out the bags at a homeless shelter to people who actually need them, not the entitled pax that encompass 95% of the rides.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I almost believed you until you said Tampons lol. Good one though


LOL!!! NAPKINS! I said NAPKINS! I swear. Damn voice recognition.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

I know I would be excited getting a bag of tampons. Unless of course they are used. :-(

This is by far the funniest troll I have seen this week.

If by chance, you aren't trolling, God help you.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

How about gently used Speedos?

Give those out.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a space heater I need to get rid of. Guess I'll just give it to a pax.


----------



## DrTeeth (May 15, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Go to your local FedEx Print store, Office Depot, Staples, etc... and have some cards printed up that say "Good for 50% off your next Uber ride! Give this card to the driver for your discount!"
> 
> You'll get five-star ratings, guaranteed.
> 
> The other Uber drivers probably won't like you, but... eff them if they can't take a joke!


Dude, I might actually do this


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> Go to your local FedEx Print store, Office Depot, Staples, etc... and have some cards printed up that say "Good for 50% off your next Uber ride! Give this card to the driver for your discount!"
> 
> You'll get five-star ratings, guaranteed.
> 
> The other Uber drivers probably won't like you, but... eff them if they can't take a joke!


The downside is that they can go back and retroactively change ratings... I can see a passenger going back and rerating over this. They might take an Uber ride when they shouldn't because of the card and feel you bait and switched them.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

SadUber said:


> Go ahead and make fun. I'm going to install a dash camera so I can share everyone's reactions here.


That's so special good luck to you sweetheart


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

This thread needs to be featured!


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes give them a free bag as soon as you start the ride and while you're at it tell them your life's story let them know how deeply concerned you are with their welfare as well and itf there is anything you can do besides giving a ride you'd be more than happy to do it and then pull your pants down and let them shove that bag right up your ass


----------



## Heinkel (Jun 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> The downside is that they can go back and retroactively change ratings... I can see a passenger going back and rerating over this. They might take an Uber ride when they shouldn't because of the card and feel you bait and switched them.


You said it right... ¿Ohh.. so you got a 50% discount, who gave it to you?... OK, so we give the discount to the PAX, and we take out that 50% from the smart guy that printed that card. Moreover... as that driver never had any authorization to issue such discount, he/she may be 86 immedisately or receive a serious notificationo for maskerading Uber in giving 50%... Bad deal and a lie all the way...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If he puts more work into it he can make money without Uber.

How do you think the $1 stores started? A bunch of stuff companies don't want, and is going to throw away. Throwing away costs MONEY (waste removal!) and so it's a good deal for offices to give them to someone else, so their trash can doesn't pile up and good for that someone else to sell at $1-$2; effectively pocketing the whole she-bang less the cost of running a B&M store.

It can be done folks.

And it's not necessary just junk people no longer want, but also food that is "expired" but still can be eaten, or items that companies overordered/purchase and want to get rid of quick style.

Is it for everyone? No.

I know someone who also was able to do this, be the middle man effectively, without holding the goods because he always found a buyer before he closed the deal with the buyer.

Some of his buyers ironically enough, were companies like big lots! (<-so the cheap deals you get at big lots or grocery outlets can actually be brought cheaper).

This guy is doing it for stars. That's a form of bartering. Not for money granted, but still, in exchange for something he wants.

I as a pax however, would be "wtf".


----------



## Heinkel (Jun 13, 2017)

canyon said:


> That's so special good luck to you sweetheart


Don't forget to get their "Release" signed first... If you film me and then post my face without my written consent "it will cost you some greenbacks plus attys fees" (Although I'll do it nice in Small Claims Court... uhh that will hurt)...


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

"But my LAST uber driver gave me a goodie bag! I'm so going to rate you low!!"


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Is this akin to the goody bags those neighborhood rascals are always leaving ignited on my doorstep?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

getoutofmycar said:


> That is totally creepy.
> 
> I would 1 star and report you for such a thing


Why? Because you are an Uber driver, or because there is seriously something wrong with getting a bunch of free crap? A person could always refuse to accept free crap.


----------



## Cuponoodles (May 23, 2017)

i too broke foe make this.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Put a ***** in your package

There your care package


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Just learn how to tap dance and sing show tunes. Keep it sustainable baby!



Blatherskite said:


> Is this akin to the goody bags those neighborhood rascals are always leaving ignited on my doorstep?


More akin to the beat-up panel van with 'free candy' painted down the side and a creepy clown behind the wheel


----------



## RHB (May 13, 2016)

May I share with you what I've found to be helpful in getting 5stars. but more importantly tips. 1st of all in 18 months of driving for Uber and Lyft I've completed over 5,300 rides I also have a 4.92 rating, I've accumulated over 325 badges and comments. I provide several things in my ride, candy bars, chilled water, chargers for both androids and I phones, I also have an auxiliary cord as well as a tablet that has utube music video that plays through my blue tooth. I spend approximately $20 in water and candy bars per week, but I also average $150.00 a week in tips. A small price for the potential 5 stars, and a decent amount of tips per week. So do what you want and run your business as you see fit, for that's what I do myself.


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Someone will consider your gifts inappropriate and you will be reported and deacticated.


Especially the tampons.



mKat said:


> More akin to the beat-up panel van with 'free candy' painted down the side and a creepy clown behind the wheel














UberSteve330 said:


> I can tell you intentions are in the correct place.


Civil Engineering question: What kind of material do they use when paving the road to Hell?



prsvshine said:


> Very inspiring, but remember its Uber, *point A to point B is all you need to do*.


....And that's ALL you're getting paid for. When my landlord starts taking Uber Stars for his rent, I'll start giving out goodie bags too. Until then, pax should be grateful that the car that roles up to them is even road-worthy at these prices.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mKat said:


> Just learn how to tap dance and sing show tunes. Keep it sustainable baby!
> 
> More akin to the beat-up panel van with 'free candy' painted down the side and a creepy clown behind the wheel


Popcorn is cheap.
And will look good ground into his carpet.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> Go to your local FedEx Print store, Office Depot, Staples, etc... and have some cards printed up that say "Good for 50% off your next Uber ride! Give this card to the driver for your discount!"
> 
> You'll get five-star ratings, guaranteed.
> 
> The other Uber drivers probably won't like you, but... eff them if they can't take a joke!


Damn, that's liquid nitrogen flowing in your veins cold.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> This thread needs to be featured!


No


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well, it's both. I've had a rough start on some star ratings from a few pax, and also, I'm somebody who really likes going the extra mile for people.
> 
> Yes, I have been thinking about that. Unfortunately, the bags probably won't be quite as nice, but there are still many things you can pick up free from different places if you keep your eyes open. I'm sure I can keep on getting the coupons forever.


Pretty sure you and the rest of the drivers are already "going the extra mile for people" by giving them rides at 60-70% less than a taxi with better service. You make near minimum wage for doing that, and yet feel compelled to cut out coupons to start conditioning your passengers into thinking they aren't already getting an amazing (yet completely exploitative) deal? Your handle is most appropriate as you truly are SadUber.


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll bet sad Uber lasts no more than five months either be deactivated or quit this person obviously needs to get on some pills


----------



## avega2792 (May 29, 2017)

Bad idea. I carry water and gum for me, but if I have a (non pool) fare going more than 10 minutes or so I might offer them to the pax. Other than that, I don't give a pax more than a safe ride and sometimes a good convo.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Either a troll or an absolute nebie but either way this is just stupid. What happens when you give a guy the bag with a tampon or do you carry boy bags and girl bags? In any case, you will quickly learn that the pax don't care about you in the least. If you are a warm, fun, caring person you should put all that free stuck together and give it to a local woman's or homeless shelter were the recipients would actually appreciate your generosity. 
Forget about stars, they don't mean a thing. As you get enough drive, your sparkling personality will get you enough 5 stars to over come those idiots who rate you lower. Eventually, if you are a good guy who gets folks from point A to point B in a timely manner, you will end up with a rating somewhere in the 4.75 to 4.85 range and it will just sit there as it's based on the last 500 rides.
Welcome to Uber. Enjoy your new minimum wage job.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> The trolls are multiplying


I think the original post is probably fake. But it is fun anyway. If it is legit, then like all posts.....do it at your own risk.


----------



## MarcoExpress (May 11, 2017)

i think you should ask for tip first


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

"Uber driver gave me a bag and it had candy with razor blades in it"

The world we live in.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

.your ratings are horrible because you are obviously trying way too hard. Pick up person, drive, drop off person. Conversate humanely as needed. That's all. Too much extra and people just think you're weird.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Maybe I'm stupid, but at least I'm not photoshopping screenshots of my Uber ratings so other people on UberPeople.com think I'm so cool.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

No you're giving away shit to people paying you gas money for a ride so they will think you're cool. Very cool. So cool in fact you do Uber without need of making a profit. Just the 5 stars, please. That's why you have none. I thought this gig was simple enough anyone could do it? Nope.

Just because you couldn't get over 1000 5-stars (been driving 7 months, mind you) doesn't mean I photoshopped a screenshot. Hell if I did that I would be in photo editing right now because it sure pays more than Uber.

For the record...anyone see where I photoshopped it?









How bout this more updated one?










Or this?


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Why does yours say top Rider Feedback top reported issue is Professionalism? Mine says that also.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Professionalism is what they report you for when they don't know what to report you for.also got a safety one for a wreck while I was sitting still, and a navigation one because some ass put the pin in the wrong spot and I decided I would still pick him up. Your ratings are about protection, not provisions.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

1. If you read my original posting, I stated that I usually go home to change home (and shower) after working out. I didn't that day because I left work late, and there was a huge surge at the airport at that time. It doesn't matter anyhow. I dried off with a towel anyhow.
2. I said that most of the things in my care packages are things I wanted to get a rid of anyhow. I totally lost my confidence and self confidence after my wife left at the same time I lost my job. Uber is finally bringing a lot of that back to me I don't see why I shouldn't want to give something back.
3. I am preparing for a speed-walking competition if you know what that is. Many of the competitors wear that.
4. Many of the other other people here were writing bold things also, like telling their customers they won't pick them up because they don't tip.

Sir, you have been a bully to me. Your words word probably be really hurtful to me if I let them. Fortunately, I have adapted the "sticks and stone's" philosophy to life. If you block me and stop insulting everything I say, I think it would be best.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmmm, I wonder if you could sell soiled speedos on the internet? Could make more coin off creeps than driving Uber.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's call it a truce. OK?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

I've got a microwave I need to get rid of. Maybe I just put it in the back of my car and offer it to pax as they leave? "Hey Bro, need a microwave? I've got you covered! $25 and it's yours, free delivery!"

Hell, I could sell pork chops on the side of my side hustle.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> I think the original post is probably fake. But it is fun anyway. If it is legit, then like all posts.....do it at your own risk.


And _look_ at the user name to go with the OP. That's the best part.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Every SadUber thread is like a cornucopia care pack. It is a plethora of surprise gifts that keeps giving.


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


You have serious mental issues. Go see a Dr and please make sure to take all your meds before you drive


----------



## coonhound (Aug 8, 2016)

So you give out gift bags based on race? Help me out with that one.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


and I give her a wink as I drove away


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Go to AA and ask for some complimentary pocket sized 12 steps books. Make sure to only give those care bags with said books to the people who are completely pickled.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

coonhound said:


> So you give out gift bags based on race? Help me out with that one.


The black guys get the larger *****


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

An Uber gift bag... Hmmmm. 

You should include a Watchtower, those are free an will get you 5 star ratings for sure!


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I almost believed you until you said Tampons lol. Good one though


I agree, that was a little weird. I do like the idea of doing something to lift the pax spirits, but I don't think the gift bag idea is for me.


----------



## UpoorPeople (Apr 13, 2017)

K, I think people have made their point here. The guy's said he's having self confidence issues. And still people keep going.

SadUber, I'd just like to say you're heart's in the right place. Not everyone's is. Don't lose that and try to optimize your return as a driver, whether that be monetary or otherwise. And evaluate what works or doesn't work for you as you go.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

When I read this, I pictured COD care packages. Like here, take this rcxd or this counter spy plane. It will be useful in blocking the gps signal so uber cant track your movements. And if that fails, you can always just give a nuke and call it a night.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope you're giving the bags out at the beginning of each trip. That way you can clean the back of you car of all the trash you were giving away, and give to the next rider.

Kind of like rinsing bottles, refilling them with tap water and giving them to riders. 

You will save lots of money.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Yam Digger said:


> Civil Engineering question: What kind of material do they use when paving the road to Hell?


Uhhm, I know this.. . . . Uhhhh ... Handbaskets?
No, that isn't right, that is the conveyance.

Uhhmmm . . . Good Intentions? That's it right?
But what are good intentions made out of?

Free Goody Bags full of crap!

What do I win?


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

Woodbury87 said:


> OMG. You got to be kidding me. I mean there is nothing wrong with making someone else's day. But if you are just doing for 5 stars then man. I can just laugh about it.


Kissing ass for five stars, is this not how these folks became the way they are? Theyare going to give other drivers 4 or less because you are kissing assholes asses for a rating...LOL


----------



## Yam Digger (Sep 12, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> What do I win?


A bro-mance date with Travis....you lucky boy you!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

SadUber, I think you are having a problem relating to people. Your post's here, in an Uber Driver's forum where drives vent about problems, is to argue with all the members. Drivers can't vent to pax, if we go home and vent, we hurt the ones we love with our problems. So we come here as a way to blow off some steam.
If you find a forum like "ILoveUber" would you then argue about all the problems Uber has?
Unfortunately ... insert the problems in your real life, and I worry that you tend to take the opposite side of what others. You obviously work hard at meeting your goals, and having a positive outlook is helpful, but make sure you are focusing your work on the right things.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Go4 said:


> SadUber, I think you are having a problem relating to people. Your post's here, in an Uber Driver's forum where drives vent about problems, is to argue with all the members. Drivers can't vent to pax, if we go home and vent, we hurt the ones we love with our problems. So we come here as a way to blow off some steam.
> If you find a forum like "ILoveUber" would you then argue about all the problems Uber has?
> Unfortunately ... insert the problems in your real life, and I worry that you tend to take the opposite side of what others. You obviously work hard at meeting your goals, and having a positive outlook is helpful, but make sure you are focusing your work on the right things.


Well time I have made a thread to better understand why other drivers cancel rides at they have accepted . I have not got much feedback yet though. This should be a great place to vent.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/when-do-you-cancel.174951/#post-2600147


----------



## RIDESHARE_BRO (Apr 10, 2017)

Go4 said:


> SadUber, I think you are having a problem relating to people. Your post's here, in an Uber Driver's forum where drives vent about problems, is to argue with all the members. Drivers can't vent to pax, if we go home and vent, we hurt the ones we love with our problems. So we come here as a way to blow off some steam.
> If you find a forum like "ILoveUber" would you then argue about all the problems Uber has?
> Unfortunately ... insert the problems in your real life, and I worry that you tend to take the opposite side of what others. You obviously work hard at meeting your goals, and having a positive outlook is helpful, but make sure you are focusing your work on the right things.


1. He/she has been successfully trolling everyone on this post. Don't feed into it further.

2. Based on other posts, it's easy to see this person feeds off the negativity of others blasting their posts since their personal life is in complete disarray.
The need for attention and self-satisfaction from their troll-esque behavior/shear boredom or whatever the reason is mind-boggling.

3. This is their facial expression after reading through all of these comments.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

RIDESHARE_BRO said:


> 1. He/she has been successfully trolling everyone on this post. Don't feed into it further.
> 
> 2. Based on other posts, it's easy to see this person feeds off the negativity of others blasting their posts since their personal life is in complete disarray.
> The need for attention and self-satisfaction from their troll-esque behavior/shear boredom or whatever the reason is mind-boggling.
> ...


I have not blasted anyone, except that guy that made a truce with me finally. and if you read my posts, you'll see overall I am one of the most positive people here. I apologize if I may have spread any negativity with any of my rants.


----------



## RIDESHARE_BRO (Apr 10, 2017)

SadUber said:


> I have not blasted anyone, except that guy that made a truce with me finally. and if you read my posts, you'll see overall I am one of the most positive people here. I apologize if I may have spread any negativity with any of my rants.


I'm not sure if my message came across as clear as it should have? I wasn't saying you were being negative, actually quite the opposite.

I was basically letting everyone know you feed off of the negativity posted by others on here to your posts by asking "troll" types questions/posting common sense remarks. Whether or not you are aware of this? Is a different question in itself.

People are responding to you the way they are because they can't take your posts seriously.

I'll break it down for ya in simple terms. People on here (for the most part) come to vent about shitty experiences with their Pax, Screw-ber effing them over on a ride/payment, & various other Pax nightmare scenarios like the time when poor BillyBob couldn't hold in his liquor & puked his guts out soon as you got done detail cleaning your nice ride 2 hours prior to picking them up or the time Senior Sally took the Browns to the Superbowl on your suede leather seats bc of her undisclosed irritable bowel syndrome symptoms & now you've got a taco bell diarrhea stain/smell to deal with during a surge...etc

Whatever the case may be, you seem like a nice person. So do you, just don't troll people who are giving you sincere sound advice. If you are genuinely interested in maintaining a high rating or as close to 5 stars as possible then simply providing exceptional (non-creepy) service will do just fine. Having a positive conversation with your Pax often times goes a long way into receiving high ratings, with no extra costs but a smile & a "have a great day" from you. No amount of "goodies" will counter a bad rating if the Pax feels offended by your "free crap in a bag" & actually, I could see how that might even get you deactivated if some snowflake really took offense to a tampon in their lunch bag. Just keep that in mind.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

RIDESHARE_BRO said:


> I'm not sure if my message came across as clear as it should have? I wasn't saying you were being negative, actually quite the opposite.
> 
> I was basically letting everyone know you feed off of the negativity posted by others on here to your posts by asking "troll" types questions/posting common sense remarks. Whether or not you are aware of this? Is a different question in itself.
> 
> ...


Ok, I think under what you are saying. I'm not as cheerful as I may come across. I've definitely taken my share of knocks with my short time Ubering. I am still pretty new, so I'm still pretty excited about Ubering.
I've seen other people here bragging about magic tricks, and I've gotten some thanks for giving away bottles if water, so I thought I'd take it to the next level with a super awesome give away.

I've only given away one so far, and tomorrow is when my big blitz begins. I've been spending a lit time preparing these so you can understand why I'm excited about this campaign. I was thinking of sharing the results on Monday, but there's been so much negativity, maybe I'll keep it to myself.

Or maybe I'll take a poll first?


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> I know I would be excited getting a bag of tampons. Unless of course they are used. :-(
> 
> This is by far the funniest troll I have seen this week.I am laughing so hard I fell out of bed!!
> 
> If by chance, you aren't trolling, God help you.


TK called ! Said you are the new vice president of Uber! Congradulations


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


You are one sad Uber driver. If you want to do something good and make people happy, go volunteer at your local non profit food kitchen. All them pax will just laugh at you behind your back. Want proof? Next time ask one of your pax what they think about them Uber drivers giving out free bottled waters and have a basket full of gum and candies.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

Well folks, tonight is the night of the care package. I'm about to hit the road. Wish me luck!


----------



## UberBob2 (Sep 1, 2015)

I am sometimes given bags from my PAX.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well folks, tonight is the night of the care package. I'm about to hit the road. Wish me luck!


I have this vision of you skipping out to your car with a handful of your goodie bags, humming the smurf song...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

SadUber said:


> Well folks, tonight is the night of the care package. I'm about to hit the road. Wish me luck!


AHahaha! You dorky fool!


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax should bring drivers freebies. 

"My last passenger brought me tacos. What did you bring me?"


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


I would move to blackball you from a driver union if one was ever to formed.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Troll me once, shame on my. Troll me 37 times, shame on me.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Please stop. If you need to do this crap to get five stars, you're terrible.

You know how you get five stars? Clean your car and have a couple of phone chargers available. I spent $40 to get cables and car adapters. I've made $300 in tips off of them.

If you think I'm going to start making care packages and handing out water and snacks to every Tom, Dick and Harry then you, my friend, are a horrifying person.


----------



## Travis -k (Sep 11, 2016)

sharknado523 said:


> Tom, &%[email protected]!* and Harry


Its ok to write "Every Tom, -*Đïçķ *and Harry"
The phrase was common years ago because those were very popular names. Nothing explicit about it.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm inspired by OP's idea.
Will rush right on home & start on my tweaked version: 'Don't Care' packages.
UPDATE:
After looking at returns in this trade, I'm now calling them my 'DGAF anymore packages'.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


"KILL IT BEFORE IT GROWS !"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> "KILL IT BEFORE IT GROWS !"


Remember what happened to Sheriff John Brown after he uttered those words.
But not no deputy...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

The cam is going to undo all of the positiveness you are trying to do with the free gifts.


----------



## Delcrew5 (Mar 25, 2017)

I think you should make the goodie bag as you drive your pax!! WTF


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

getoutofmycar said:


> This thread made me vomit in my mouth a little bit


Thanks for advising.
Your custom care pack will now include mouthwash.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I'm sure you are a nice guy with a good heart but you will soon learn what a waste of time this is. Buying cheap cases of water bottles is a lot less of a hassle than your goodie bags and has about the same effect on your ratings/tips which is negligible. You are to be commended for your kindness and generosity towards your pax.


----------



## PowersAssociates (Dec 13, 2016)

Not trying to be a jerk but if you get bad rating from PAX usually it's because, you didn't empathize, even if you are just acting, with whatever went wrong. Example, you miss the exit or turn and have to go around the block or circle back a mile or 2. If you say nothing to the PAX except sorry, then most likely you will get dinged. But what I would do, is say I'm so sorry I missed the exit. I will email uber lyft to let them know my mistake and to adjust your charge. Now, even if I don't email uber or lyft, but I would bc I am honest and a chump and a sucker, the PAX feels like I actually care instead of ripping them off for an extra 2 bucks. 

Another reason many drivers get low rated is because some don't put AC in summer or Heat in winter on high enough for PAX in back. I always ask if the car temp is comfortable when they first get in. I always tell them to let me know if I can change the radio, temperature or help out with any info. I work in Vegas so I try to stay up to date on what goes on event wise weekly around town. 

That's better advice than giving out garbage goodie bags, no offense. I would feel weird if my driver gave me something like that. In the end, you shouldn't have to bribe a PAX with little more than nice conversation, focused driving and maybe a small piece of candy


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

dubz said:


> Another person raising the bar so pax can complain about nothing...SMH


Pax will still complain (fill in the blank)


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

If you ever get Manesh as a passenger, your care package should include a bottle of curry, a red dot, an iPhone, and 60 rupees.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


Power to you bro. You do you!


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you want 5 star ratings, use the old 5 for 5 rule.

Tell your pax you're give 5 $1.00 bills, 1 bill for each 5 stars they give you. Be generous with your "tips"


----------



## Guapcollecta (Apr 11, 2017)

SadUber said:


> One thing I've learned about people, is that the LOVE free things. I got a few 5 stars after I started giving out some bottles of water. Suddenly a lightbulb popped in my head, and I thought I'd start getting them something REALLY special.
> 
> It's amazing how many free things you can lie around for a care package\gift bag if you are creative. I've been cutting out coupons from different newspapers, I have lots of left over candy from a friend that was throwing it out for a parade. My ex-wife and children left a lot of things behind after they left home that I've been thinking of getting a rid of anyhow. But it is not trashy things by any means!
> 
> ...


How about a foot massage on the way to their destination. Then you won't have to spend any money. If that doesn't work I'm sure a hit off your marijuana vape pen will make them happy enough to give you 5 stars!


----------

